# Was nervt euch beim einkaufen am meisten??



## Gamer090 (19. April 2016)

Hi zusammen

Was nervt euch beim einkaufen am meisten??? Sind es die Preise, volle Kassen oder die anderen Kunden??

---

Mich nerven die Kunden am meisten, sie wollen die Ware zuerst und dann wollen sie es doch nicht und es liegt irgendwo etwas falsches drin, das kommt ganz sicher nicht von den Mitarbeitern, die haben auch keine Grund dazu. Es sind die Kunden die zu Faul sind die Ware wieder dort zu verräumen wo sie es her haben weil es kostet für das Unternehmen Geld die Mitarbeiter die Sachen wieder verräumen zu lassen und gekühlte Ware muss auch noch entsorgt werden weil die Kühlkette unterbrochen wurde.  

Dann stehen die Leute an den Kassen an und haben nur 2 oder 3 Artikel dabei, nehmt eine Tasche oder eine Rucksack mit und füllt den doch gleich! Das spart euch und den anderen viel Zeit, 5min länger wird man wohl noch Zeit haben oder nicht? 

Was ist es bei euch ?? Umfrage kommt.


----------



## Flipbo219 (19. April 2016)

Um ehrlich zu sein ... Alte Leute.  drängeln sich immer vor und meinen im Recht zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (19. April 2016)

Leute. Einfach die Leute die da sind. Nicht die Angestellten (wobei die gerne auch mal ein Hobby ausüben, was man gerne als Sackgang bezeichnen kann), sondern alle anderen.
Da ich es mir nicht leisten kann, einen Laden zu "mieten" wie die Stars und für mich alleine zu haben, bleibt mir nur böse guggen übrig... Brutales Aussehen hilft dabei ungemein, kann ich nur jedem dazu raten.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2016)

So. Umfrage ist drin mehr ist mir im Moment nicht eingefallen, Mehrfachauswahl möglich. Ein eigener Supermarkt, das wäre schon was und dann immer schön leer und offen wenn man will. 

Die Angestellten sind meistens wirklich in Ordnung auch wenn man das bei den tiefen Gehältern bei den Discountern nicht vermuten würde.  (Habe selber mal bei einem Discounter im Lager gearbeitet und der Lohn war mies)


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Leute. Einfach die Leute die da sind.



Korrekt - aber nur hier.  

Bei uns ist es ein Krampf in großen Supermärkten einkaufen zu gehen weil die breite Masse hierzulande einfach nie gelernt hat mit solchen Situationen umzugehen (und es einfach zu viele selbstverliebte Hornochsen gibt). Da stellen sich Leute mit ihren Einkaufswagen so hin, dass man selbst wenn man wollte keine Möglichkeit fände noch mehr im Weg zu stehen.

Ich hatte vor nicht allzulanger Zeit die Gelegenheit, zwei Wochen in Tokyo zu verbringen. Da gibts die gleichen Supermärkte wie hier (nur 24/7 offen und mit intelligenteren Kassensystemen aber das issn anderes Thema) und glaubt mir da sind gefühlt 10x so viele Leute gleichzeitig drin nachmittags. Und trotzdem kann man da völlig entspannt einkaufen weil sich da eben die Leute nicht gegenseitig im Weg stehen. Da steht keiner 20cm vor nem Regal und sucht sein Zeug so dass kein anderer rankommt - wer suchen muss bleibt in der Gangmitte bis er weiß wo er hingreifen muss und geht dann zum Regal und langt zu - nur als Beispiel. Und das machen ausnahmslos ALLE so.
Nirgends wird gedrängelt, die Leute sind extrem zurückhaltend - und in der Masse ist das viel schneller und einfacher als das was die Europäer da veranstalten.

Man muss ja wirklich nicht alles kopieren was woanders Usus ist aber was respektvolles und vor allem effizientes Verhalten großer Menschengruppen angeht (sei es im Supermarkt, der U-Bahn oder einfach auf der Straße) sind die Japaner uns Welten voraus.

Übrigens auch zum Thema: Egal wie viele Leute da im Markt waren - ich habe niemals länger als 2-3 Minuten gewartet an der Kasse. Zu Hause ists selten dass es unter 5 Minuten geht wenn viel los ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2016)

Naja, die Japaner werden doch viel früher schon diszipliniert und beigebracht wie man sich zu verhalten hat und hier irgendwie nicht wirklich. Irgendwo muss der Unterschied sein und ich nehme an es liegt an der Erziehung, dort ist man wohl strenger und härter zu den Kindern als hier.


----------



## mad-onion (19. April 2016)

Was mich enorm nervt sind Verkäufer die mich nicht beraten wollen, weil es nicht ihre Abteilung sei, mich an einen Kollegen aus der anderen Abteilung verweisen, den man dann erstmal noch suchen muss und wenn man diesen dann gefunden hat wird man auch noch durch Halbwissen falsch beraten und selbst bei Hinweis darauf nicht darauf eingegangen, sondern die werden auch noch kackfrech. 

Oder man schaut vorher online auf der Händlerseite nach Preis und Verfügbarkeit, vor Ort ist dann aber ein 10-25% höherer Preis am  Regal, woraufhin man dann wieder zum Verkäufer der richtigen Abteilung rennen muss, der dann erst noch recherchieren, den neuen Preis vom Abteilungsleiter absegnen lassen und einen Beleg ausdrucken muss, ohne den man den Onlinepreis vor Ort gar nicht bekäme.

Oder man stöbert einfah mal so, findet ein interessantes Produkt und genau das ist natürlich das einzige im ganzen Gang ohne Preisschild. Das ist bei mir quasi schon trauriger Standard.


----------



## Quat (19. April 2016)

Gamer090, da fehlt Geld loswerden, ausgeben, berappen, irgendwas in der Art!
Weil das nervt am meisten! 
Können die mir nicht alles schenken was ich möchte? Is' ja nun nicht sooo viel!
Ich verschenke ja auch gern!


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> dort ist man wohl strenger und härter zu den Kindern als hier.



Weder noch. Nur hat Disziplin und Respekt einen sehr viel höheren Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft als hier. Das lernen die jüngeren Menschen schnell automatisch da es überall so vorgelebt wird - besonders strenge Regeln oder Strafen brauchts dafür nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2016)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Was mich enorm nervt sind Verkäufer die mich nicht beraten wollen, weil es nicht ihre Abteilung sei, mich an einen Kollegen aus der anderen Abteilung verweisen, den man dann erstmal noch suchen muss und wenn man diesen dann gefunden hat wird man auch noch durch Halbwissen falsch beraten und selbst bei Hinweis darauf nicht darauf eingegangen, sondern die werden auch noch kackfrech.
> 
> Oder man schaut vorher online auf der Händlerseite nach Preis und Verfügbarkeit, vor Ort ist dann aber ein 10-25% höherer Preis am  Regal, woraufhin man dann wieder zum Verkäufer der richtigen Abteilung rennen muss, der dann erst noch recherchieren, den neuen Preis vom Abteilungsleiter absegnen lassen und einen Beleg ausdrucken muss, ohne den man den Onlinepreis vor Ort gar nicht bekäme.
> 
> Oder man stöbert einfah mal so, findet ein interessantes Produkt und genau das ist natürlich das einzige im ganzen Gang ohne Preisschild. Das ist bei mir quasi schon trauriger Standard.



DAS nervt auch stimmt, eigentlich kann man davon ausgehen das nur Mitarbeiter mit passender Ausbildung eingestellt werden aber in der der Realität sieht es oft anders aus.  



Quat schrieb:


> Gamer090, da fehlt Geld loswerden, ausgeben, berappen, irgendwas in der Art!
> Weil das nervt am meisten!
> Können die mir nicht alles schenken was ich möchte? Is' ja nun nicht sooo viel!
> Ich verschenke ja auch gern!



Du verschenkst gerne?? Was könntest du den mir verschenken?? 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weder noch. Nur hat Disziplin und Respekt einen sehr viel höheren Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft als hier. Das lernen die jüngeren Menschen schnell automatisch da es überall so vorgelebt wird - besonders strenge Regeln oder Strafen brauchts dafür nicht.



Achso, mir kam das immer anders vor aber schön das es nicht so ist.


----------



## fushigi01 (19. April 2016)

(X) Freundin


----------



## Leob12 (19. April 2016)

Ich würde noch ein oder zwei Punkte zu der Umfrage hinzufügen: 
Personal schwer auffindbar. 
Teilweise mangelhafte Preisschilder, worauf man wieder Personal suchen muss. 

Mich nerven zu 95% die Kunden selbst. Die laufen kopflos durch die Gegend, ohne auf die Umgebung zu achten und wenn sie dir in den Einkaufswagen laufen oder dir auf die Füße steigen muss man sich schon fast selbst entschuldigen. Oder Leute die planlos durch die Gänge schlurfen, dabei meist mittig im Gang, leicht von links nach rechts pendeln sodass ein Überholen mit Einkaufswagen schwer wird. Oder wenn sie ihren Wagen mitten am Gang oder an einer Engstelle abstellen. 
Am meisten nerven mich aber die Leute, die für nen Kaugummi die Bankomatkarte zücken und dann ewig brauchen, bis sie den Code eingegeben haben. Das merke ich oft bei Geschäften in Uninähe, klar, teilweise kommt es schon vor, dass man kein Bargeld mit hat. Aber dann bitte einfach nur die Karte ans Display halten und so bezahlen.

Was mich aber am meisten nervt: 
Leute die beim Bezahlen mit Bargeld ewig brauchen. Da gibts mehrere Ursachen dafür. Sie räumen den Wagen genau ein, oder sie kommen erst drauf, dass sie Geld brauchen wenn der Wagen eingeräumt ist und die Kassiererin zum 2. Mal nachfragt bzw die Summe nennt. Und wenn sie dann noch auf den Cent genau bezahlen müssen, und eben den Betrag so gut wie nie abgezählt bereit haben und das Kopfrechnen auch nicht mehr so ganz funktioniert, dann wird meine Geduld auf die Probe gestellt. 

Wenn ich mich aufrege, dann meisten wegen den ganzen Luftköpfen die ständig in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs sind. Ob im Auto, zu Fuß, am Rad, in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln...Kann doch nicht sein dass man seine Umgebung völlig oder absichtlich ignorieren.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weder noch. Nur hat Disziplin und Respekt einen sehr viel höheren Stellenwert in der Gesellschaft als hier. Das lernen die jüngeren Menschen schnell automatisch da es überall so vorgelebt wird - besonders strenge Regeln oder Strafen brauchts dafür nicht.


Jop, dafür braucht man nur klare Linien und muss konsequent sein. Abschreckende Strafen oder besonderes Strenge sind da nicht notwendig. 
Die Engländer oder die Amis sind da ja auch ganz anders. Da stehen sie im Supermarkt brav in einer Reihe, und warten, rufen oder plöbeln nicht herum.


----------



## GEChun (19. April 2016)

Mich nervt inkompetente Beratung.
Wollte in einem Computer Geschäft ein Y-Kabel für die duale Ansteuerung von Lüftern kaufen.

Der Verkäufer im Geschäft meinte dann glatt nach dem ich ihm aus dem Netz gezeigt hatte was ich suche.
Das diese besagte Teilung nicht möglich ist. Yeah! 

Musst ich doch 1 Tag lang auf Amazon warten...


----------



## Red-Hood (19. April 2016)

Im Weg stehende Leute. Manche schauen dabei wie Schafe einer Herde, die ne Straße überqueren müssen.
Auch außerhalb des Geschäftes hasse ich es, wenn Leute unnötig den Weg versperren.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. April 2016)

Bei großen Menschenmengen merkt man das Menschen wie Vieh sind. Immer der erste sein, Hektik, sich präsentieren als ob man was besonderes ist und einfach Platz und Luft zum atmen wegnehmen. Sorry aber es gibt Subjekte denen man sofort ansieht das die für die Welt und die Existenz an sich, nur Zeitverschwendung sind. Evolutionstechnisch onehin aber dummerweise vermehren die sich am meisten. Bevor ich aber noch mehr sage wo die Menschheit sehr schlecht abschneiden würde, wenn ich eine Bilanz ziehen müsste, mache ich einen Punkt.


----------



## Noname1987 (19. April 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Bei großen Menschenmengen merkt man das Menschen wie Vieh sind. Immer der erste sein, Hektik, sich präsentieren als ob man was besonderes ist und einfach Platz und Luft zum atmen wegnehmen. [...]


Fahr nach England... für kurze Zeit erwartest du danach Menschen könnten auch hier gesittet in einer Schlange stehen... für sehr kurze Zeit.


----------



## Quat (19. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du verschenkst gerne?? Was könntest du den mir verschenken??


Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus! Ich hab etwas, was jemand brauchen kann, dann ja, verschenke ich entweder oder es gibt eher symbolische Preise.

Nervigen Verkäufern kann man recht erfolgreich aus dem Weg gehen, nervigen "Mitkunden" seltener, nervigen Preisen nur durch Verzicht.


----------



## lefskij (19. April 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Nervigen Verkäufern kann man recht erfolgreich aus dem Weg gehen, nervigen "Mitkunden" seltener, nervigen Preisen nur durch Verzicht.



Am schlimmsten sind diese fetten Weiber, die vor mir an der Kasse stehen und sehen, dass ich nur schnell ein paar Artikel kaufen möchte und dann schadenfroh/boshaft grinsend den ganzen Wocheneinkauf auf das Band legen. Anstatt mich kurz vorzulassen, bezahlen diese ekelhaften Kühe dann auch noch mit EC-Karte und kleben sich noch ihre Treuepunkte ins Sammelheft, bevor sie endlich den ganzen Plastikschrott in die zehn Einwegtaschen eintüten, die sie jedesmal neu kaufen und damit kommen wir zu meinem nächten Rochus...

Dieser ganze Industriefraß wird schön separat in kleine Plastiktütchen verschweißt und dann noch in einer hübschen Umverpackung mit lauter nutzlosen Informationen drapiert. All dieser aus dem wertvollen Rohstoff Öl (man mag es aufgrund des niedrigen Preises kaum glauben) produzierte Schwachsinn, landet dann kurze Zeit später in der nächsten Gosse oder sammelt sich letztendlich im Ozean und vergiftet dort über kurz oder lang das gesamte Ökosystem. Aber wir haben es ja gerne schön bequem und sind zu faul und zu geizig, nach Alternativen zu suchen.

Der Supermarkt wird mir immer unangenehmer und ich gehe seit einiger Zeit lieber in den kleinen "Tante-Emma-Bio-Laden" in meiner mittleren Großstadt und kaufe lieber Käse frisch vom Laib und lasse den in spezielles Papier einschlagen und das Fleisch wird auf dem Wochenmarkt geholt - da schmeckt sogar das Fett besser als diese widerlichen Klumpen, welche unter Schutzatmosphäre so schön in tollem Licht präsentiert werden...

Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden und vielen Dank an Gamer090 für das Starten diese Umfrage


----------



## Jimiblu (19. April 2016)

Leute, die die Kühltruhen und Frischeregale offen lassen - nit voller Absicht! Oder diejenigen, denen z.B. ein Jogurt runter fällt, der dann kaputt geht und dann gucken se erst doof. Dann links rechts links rechts, kein Verkäufer zu sehen, naja lassen wa die Schweinerei einfach liegen, ist ja nicht mein Laden.
Die nächste Omma die da reinlatscht haut es dann aus den Socken...

edit: Ach und nochwas: Grad hat man sich dran gewöhnt wo die Butter und wo die passierten Tomaten sind da wird auch sofort der ganze Laden umgeräumt - und die Sucherei geht von vorne los.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2016)

fushigi01 schrieb:


> (X) Freundin



Diesen Punkt habe ich wohl wirklich vergessen  



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mich nerven zu 95% die Kunden selbst. Die laufen kopflos durch die Gegend, ohne auf die Umgebung zu achten und wenn sie dir in den Einkaufswagen laufen oder dir auf die Füße steigen muss man sich schon fast selbst entschuldigen. Oder Leute die planlos durch die Gänge schlurfen, dabei meist mittig im Gang, leicht von links nach rechts pendeln sodass ein Überholen mit Einkaufswagen schwer wird. Oder wenn sie ihren Wagen mitten am Gang oder an einer Engstelle abstellen.
> Am meisten nerven mich aber die Leute, die für nen Kaugummi die Bankomatkarte zücken und dann ewig brauchen, bis sie den Code eingegeben haben. Das merke ich oft bei Geschäften in Uninähe, klar, teilweise kommt es schon vor, dass man kein Bargeld mit hat. Aber dann bitte einfach nur die Karte ans Display halten und so bezahlen.
> 
> Was mich aber am meisten nervt:
> ...



Das mit der Karte ans Display halten sollte man den Leuten auch sagen, ich wusste nicht das die Lesegeräte auch so funktionieren, in der Schweiz ist es sichtbar an der Seite mit einem Symbol gezeichnet. Diese "Kopflosen" Kunden kenne ich, fast jedes mal wenn ich einkaufen gehe sehe ich solche Leute.  Am schlimmsten beim Bargeld sind aber die Omas die einen kleinen Kuchen kaufen und dann mit der winzigsten Brieftasche bezahlen und selber kaum hineinsehen können.  Die holen dann für 2-3€ einfach mal 20-30 Münzen raus und die Kassiererin kann zusammenzählen.  



GEChun schrieb:


> Mich nervt inkompetente Beratung.
> Wollte in einem Computer Geschäft ein Y-Kabel für die duale Ansteuerung von Lüftern kaufen.
> 
> Der Verkäufer im Geschäft meinte dann glatt nach dem ich ihm aus dem Netz gezeigt hatte was ich suche.
> ...



Nicht möglich  Sag ihm nächstes mal er soll PCGH besuchen und das entsprechende Magazin kaufen.  



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Im Weg stehende Leute. Manche schauen dabei wie Schafe einer Herde, die ne Straße überqueren müssen.
> Auch außerhalb des Geschäftes hasse ich es, wenn Leute unnötig den Weg versperren.


Und schön zuerst 10 mal die Einkaufsliste lesen bevor man weiter geht  



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Bei großen Menschenmengen merkt man das Menschen wie Vieh sind. Immer der erste sein, Hektik, sich präsentieren als ob man was besonderes ist und einfach Platz und Luft zum atmen wegnehmen. Sorry aber es gibt Subjekte denen man sofort ansieht das die für die Welt und die Existenz an sich, nur Zeitverschwendung sind. Evolutionstechnisch onehin aber dummerweise vermehren die sich am meisten. Bevor ich aber noch mehr sage wo die Menschheit sehr schlecht abschneiden würde, wenn ich eine Bilanz ziehen müsste, mache ich einen Punkt.


Ich bin öfters derjenige der am schnellsten Unterwegs ist im Supermarkt, aber das liegt daran das ich keinen Bock habe mich irgendwo unnötig aufzuhalten wo ich sowieso nicht hinwill. Ausserdem komme ich aus der Logistik, schnell laufen ist da ein Muss, wenn dann diesen Beruf ein paar Jahre macht kann man gar nicht mehr langsam laufen.  



lefskij schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind diese fetten Weiber, die vor mir an der Kasse stehen und sehen, dass ich nur schnell ein paar Artikel kaufen möchte und dann schadenfroh/boshaft grinsend den ganzen Wocheneinkauf auf das Band legen. Anstatt mich kurz vorzulassen, bezahlen diese ekelhaften Kühe dann auch noch mit EC-Karte und kleben sich noch ihre Treuepunkte ins Sammelheft, bevor sie endlich den ganzen Plastikschrott in die zehn Einwegtaschen eintüten, die sie jedesmal neu kaufen und damit kommen wir zu meinem nächten Rochus...


Kenne ich gut, habe aber auch nicht immer Bock andere vorzulassen aber wenn da jemand hinter mir steht der nur 2 oder 3 Sachen hat lasse ich den gerne vor. Und diese Treuepunkte nerven wirklich, zum Glück hat die nicht jeder Supermarkt , aber manche müssen sich das wirklich gleich ins Heftchen kleben damit sie es ja nicht verlieren.



> Dieser ganze Industriefraß wird schön separat in kleine Plastiktütchen verschweißt und dann noch in einer hübschen Umverpackung mit lauter nutzlosen Informationen drapiert. All dieser aus dem wertvollen Rohstoff Öl (man mag es aufgrund des niedrigen Preises kaum glauben) produzierte Schwachsinn, landet dann kurze Zeit später in der nächsten Gosse oder sammelt sich letztendlich im Ozean und vergiftet dort über kurz oder lang das gesamte Ökosystem. Aber wir haben es ja gerne schön bequem und sind zu faul und zu geizig, nach Alternativen zu suchen.


Günstig und verkauft sich gut, der Kunde muss sich ändern sonst wird nichts draus. An der Theke kaufe ich auch gerne Fleisch,Fisch und Käse und die verpacken es in ein Papier das dann wiederum in eine kleine Plastiktüte verpackt wird.  Manchmal besteht Käse aus 3 Verpackungen, der Plastikfolie, dem Papier und dem Plastikbeutel. EINE Verpackung reicht doch.  



> Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden und vielen Dank an Gamer090 für das Starten diese Umfrage


Gerne


----------



## Dyos83 (20. April 2016)

Die Einkaufs-Invasion des angrenzenden Landes mit Allem was so dazu gehört *haha* Kein Spaß mehr!


----------



## taks (20. April 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Leute. Einfach die Leute die da sind.



Nichts hinzu zu fügen


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2016)

Wenn man von Supermärkten/Discountern ausgeht:
- Keine Einkaufskörbe
- Irgendwelche Durchsagen im Markteignen Radio, da läuft teilweise auch Werbung
- Irgendwelche seltsamen Kühlthekeninseln, an denen man ewig sucht und nichts findet 
- Seltsame Preispolitik, wie große Mengen kosten weniger als kleine oder konventionell und Bio kostet das gleiche...


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

Ja, die Musik fehlt als Auswahlmöglichkeit.

Der Großmarkt, in dem ich einkaufe, spielt immer so extrem nervige und kitschige Einschlafmusik. Normalerweise sollen die Menschen sich dadurch ja mehr Zeit lassen; ich beeile mich stattdessen immer, weil ich den Schrott nicht ertrage.
Dagegen sind selbst "Last Christmas" von Wham und ähnliche Lieder harmlos.


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Nichts hinzu zu fügen



Komischerweise nervt mich das "normale" Einkaufen im Supermarkt deutlich mehr als z.B. auf dem Basar. Und zwar auf einem richtigen, nicht die Dinger die wir hier sehen, sondern so wie sie in Asien üblich sind. Wo noch Hitze, Fliegen und andere nette Sachen dazukommen - selbst da ists deutlich angenehmer und vor allem schneller O_o


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

Alles, es geht los mit dem ätzenden Gedudel was in den meisten Märkten läuft, geht weiter mit ner unüberschaubaren Produktauswahl bei der ich jedesmal völlig überfordert bin (bei mir im Supermarkt gibts 8 verschiedene Sorten an Eiern zB), bis auf wenige ausnahmen alles was da an Mensch rumläuft, das gepiepe der Kassen, das Gedränge, die fucking automatischen Kassen die ich jedesmal beim Einscannen meiner Produkte zerstöre, Ziegenkäse.

Maximal respektiere ich die Kassierer. Das ist harte arbeit. Und Bier, Bier finde ich an Supermärkten ganz klasse.


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2016)

Bier wird im Getränkemarkt geholt! Damit man nicht die Hölle betreten muss, die sich als so ein Supermarkt tarnt..
Im Getränkemarkt krieg ich mein Bier für paar Cent mehr, dafür mehr Auswahl, schneller, bei einer Person an der Kasse die mich nicht als das nervigste Geschöpf auf diesem Planeten ansieht und bei angenehmer Musik (die spielen da komischerweise keinen Rotz bei uns hier, sondern erträgliches und manchmal sogar aussergewöhnlich gutes & seltenes). Und bin da raus bevor ich im Supermarkt daneben auch nur bis zum Bier durchgekommen wäre


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

Supermarkt Bier? Oettinger, Paderborner und Königshof? xD


----------



## smashbob (20. April 2016)

Also bei großen Supermärkten kenne ich das so, dass der Getränkemarkt halt integriert ist, da gibts nochmal ein extra Abteil für suff (alkoholisch und nicht alkoholisch)


----------



## Leob12 (20. April 2016)

Ich kenne einen richtigen Getränkemarkt gar nicht. Die meisten großen Supermärkte bei mir haben genug Biersorten und alle möglichen Getränke. Aber ich trinke sowieso nur "regionales" Bier, und das gibts fast überall.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2016)

Wir haben die hier. Das ist ja nicht nur wegen Bier, sondern auch allem anderen was brennbar ist oder als Durstlöscher taugt.
Die Auswahl ist deutlich größer als das was ein Supermarkt bieten kann, selbst Kaufland oder andere "riesige" Kaufhallen bringen da nicht so viel.
Die sind auch angenehm gekühlt, haben weniger Leute drin die auch schneller sind (die meisten krallen sich halt ihr Bier und bewegen sich zur Kasse), die Angestellten sind meist besser gelaunt und allgemein besser. Speziell wenn man etwas mehr will als nur Bier, geht man da rein und nicht in die Kaufhalle... 

P.S. bei +30°C gibts nix besseres als in einen Getränkemarkt zu gehen und dort mit kalten Getränken rauszukommen.
Besuch mal einen, da geht dir n Licht auf^^


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2016)

Dyos83 schrieb:


> Die Einkaufs-Invasion des angrenzenden Landes mit Allem was so dazu gehört *haha* Kein Spaß mehr!


Da bin ich wohl mitschuldig 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn man von Supermärkten/Discountern ausgeht:
> - Keine Einkaufskörbe
> - Irgendwelche Durchsagen im Markteignen Radio, da läuft teilweise auch Werbung
> - Irgendwelche seltsamen Kühlthekeninseln, an denen man ewig sucht und nichts findet
> - Seltsame Preispolitik, wie große Mengen kosten weniger als kleine oder konventionell und Bio kostet das gleiche...



Konventionell und Bio das Gleiche???  Wer hat den da die Preise gemacht??  Aldi hat z.B. keine Einkaufskörbe und das nervt mich auch schon lange, die wollen nur das du mehr kaufst und dann an den Kassen schmeissen sie deine  Ware fast auf den Boden so schnell wie das geht. Da kommt keiner nach mit einpacken, habe deswegen aufgehört dort einkaufen zu gehen. Oder das Wechselgeld wird dir so schnell in die Hand geworfen das die hälfte auf den Boden fällt. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen richtigen Getränkemarkt gar nicht. Die meisten großen Supermärkte bei mir haben genug Biersorten und alle möglichen Getränke. Aber ich trinke sowieso nur "regionales" Bier, und das gibts fast überall.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Der nächste Getränkemarkt ist bei mir zu weit weg weil ich kein Auto habe und jedesmal den Bus nehmen kostet unnötig extra, da bleibe ich lieber auch bei Supermarktbier, solange es keine Eigenmarke ist.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Konventionell und Bio das Gleiche???  Wer hat den da die Preise gemacht??  Aldi hat z.B. keine Einkaufskörbe und das nervt mich auch schon lange, die wollen nur das du mehr kaufst und dann an den Kassen schmeissen sie deine  Ware fast auf den Boden so schnell wie das geht. Da kommt keiner nach mit einpacken, habe deswegen aufgehört dort einkaufen zu gehen. Oder das Wechselgeld wird dir so schnell in die Hand geworfen das die hälfte auf den Boden fällt.


Also ALDI hat hier welche, aber LIDL oder Kaisers nicht.
Dafür haben hier sowohl ALDI, als auch LIDL noch dieses Drehkreuz und den "Vorhang" für den Wagen.


----------



## S754 (20. April 2016)

[x]Lange Wartezeit an den Kassen 
Lösung: Zu einer anderen Zeit einkaufen gehen

[x]Schlechte Anbindung an den ÖV 
Lösung: Auto


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2016)

@S754
Das ist keine Lösung des Problems, sondern eine Umgehung.


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2016)

Man kann auch in Läden einkaufen gehen wo keine 500 Leute auf 1m² kommen. Machen die meisten Leute auch die es sich leisten können. Und die Zeit muss man sich wirklich aussuchen. Da Deutschland so bescheuert ist und keine normalen (sprich 24/7/365) Shops anbietet, drängeln sich alle nach der Arbeit oder vor der Arbeit da rein. Ich würde gerne mal um 2 Uhr nachts einkaufen gehen, geht aber nicht. Nehmt euch da mal ein Beispiel an Russland, da kann man nachs um 3 am Sonntag eine Matraze kaufen wenn man mag - oder halt Fleisch oder was man sonst im Supermarkt findet, der eher an Ikea erinnert von der Größe her^^


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

Leute, die laut am Headset telefonieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

Tja was könnte so alles nerven:
- Lange Wartezeit an den Kassen
- Aktionsware ist zu schnell ausverkauft
- Kunden die den Weg versperren
- Gewünschte Artikel leer
- Nicht genügende oder keine Parkplätze

Generell  habe ich mit dem ÖV kein Problem aber ich würde mir schon wünschen wenn  die auch durch den Laden fahren und an den Kassen halten.

Auch immer wieder mal unangenehm wenn man den Einkaufswagen in die Hacken bekommt oder an der Kasse das bezahlen ewig dauert weil die ihre Pin nicht kennen oder an der Kasse erst die Münzen prägen


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

Eins fällt mir noch ein. Sobald es wärmer wird, müffelt jeder vierte Einkäufer.
Schlimm is des!


----------



## Quat (20. April 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl mitschuldig


Hihi, ja genau, Kaufland niederrennen fetzt! ... und tanken, tanken fetzt auch! ... ach und danach noch 'ne "Grönemeierbanane"!
Und wehe es ist mal ein Einheimischer im Weg!

Was ich hier von einigen lese. He, lächelt mal öfter!

Ach und ältere Menschen können manchmal einfach nicht schneller! Schon mal drann gedacht?
Eingschrenktes Sichtfeld, die Memoryfunktion bugt, die Finger greifen nicht mehr so recht und die Haut, die Haut erst. Oben auf schrumplig aber auf der Handinnenseite, so trocken und glatt wie'n 6er. Da muß doch alles wegrutschen. Erinnert euch an Omas und Opas Hände!
Also, etwas mehr Gemach, ist doch so wild nun auch nicht. Das Leben muß kein Wettlauf sein!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2016)

Ich finde Einkaufen bei Conrad klasse.... 
Anfassen, ausprobieren, gleich um die Ecke, quasi Versandfrei hinbestellen, Kassen meistens leer, extrem einfache Reklamation .... 

Gesendet mit meinem Pentium III über Windows 98 mit Plappertalk


----------



## Leob12 (20. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Eins fällt mir noch ein. Sobald es wärmer wird, müffelt jeder vierte Einkäufer.
> Schlimm is des!



Schlimmer ist es in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln^^


----------



## cryon1c (20. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist es in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln^^



Hier gehts noch wenns nicht zu voll ist. Russland, das Metro in Moskau. Du bist da nicht nur ein Dosenfisch, du riechst danach auch genau so, egal wie gut du dich vorher gewaschen hast


----------



## Red-Hood (20. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist es in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln^^



Da wird ma manchma auch vom Parfum erschlagen. Das passiert beim Einkaufen seltener. 

Metro in Russland? Fahr ma in Siegen im Sommer mitm Bus! Schlimmer kanns nit sei. Abgesehen davon stinken se in der Pariser Metro nit weniger.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2016)

Ich geh in den Edeka und nicht in den Kaufland, der ist zu weit weg. Und das mit denn älteren Menschen, da hast du zwar Recht, aber die gehen am liebsten und am bestenam Nachmittag einkaufen. Schon mal Nachmittags im Supermarkt gewesen??? Genau dann sind sie da aber am Abend kommen diejenigen die den ganzen Tag gearbeitet haben.
Am besten wäre Online bestellen und vor die Haustür liefern lassen, kostet kaum mehr wie selber fahren, das doofe ist nur das sie oft an unpassenden Uhrzeiten kommen,
Wenn die Unternehmen eine gekühlte Abholstation einrichten würden wäre das ganze einfacher.

Die Einkaufswagen spüre ich auch regelmäßig im Rücken, ich will in einem Stück den Laden verlassen.  

24h Shops wären Super, aber keiner will um diese Zeit arbeiten und die Unternehmen wollen den Nachtzuschlag nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

> Und das mit denn älteren Menschen, da hast du zwar Recht, aber die gehen  am liebsten und am bestenam Nachmittag einkaufen. Schon mal Nachmittags  im Supermarkt gewesen???


Ich treffe komischweise fast immer auf das Gemüse
Was auch nervt ist das etliche ihren Schrott auf dem Band verteidigen indem sie sich ganz am Ende ihrer Ware postieren damit man kaum sein Zeugs auf das Band bekommt. Früher hatte ich immer den Wocheneinkauf gemacht aber mittlerweile kaufe ich lieber öfters und weniger ein wenn ich von der Arbeit komme


----------



## cryon1c (21. April 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Da wird ma manchma auch vom Parfum erschlagen. Das passiert beim Einkaufen seltener.
> 
> Metro in Russland? Fahr ma in Siegen im Sommer mitm Bus! Schlimmer kanns nit sei. Abgesehen davon stinken se in der Pariser Metro nit weniger.



Da will ich net mal im Winter mit nem Schneemobil durchfahren, höchstens drüberfliegen 
Bin im schönen Leipzig, hier ists eigentlich ziemlich angenehm, gerade die neuen Züge in der Stadt. Leider kein WLAN, aber ruhig, klimatisiert, mit Steckdosen und guten Sitzen, dazu nicht brutal überbevölkert (meist Sitzplätze frei). Ich weiß nicht mehr wann ich das letzte mal in einen Bus geklettert bin in der Stadt 

Ich hab bei mir nen Rewe-to-go hier im HBF, abgesehen davon das dieser von 06:00 bis 22:00 offen ist (gilt für So&Feiertage auch), ist der gar net teuer und recht lecker. 
Natürlich ist das NICHT um die Ecke, da man aber immer mal im Zentrum rumeiert oder nach ner Party da am So früh durch muss, latscht man halt rein und nimmt was mit, wenn man noch (schon wieder) nüchtern genug ist dafür. Absolut zu empfehlen so n Laden der So. um 6 Uhr frühes aufmacht.


----------



## T-Drive (21. April 2016)

Die Sichtweise auf alte Menschen in diesem Fred hier finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so toll. Zumal es genauso viele junge gibt die mit ihren Einkaufswägen die Gänge blockieren und blöd in die Regale glotzen oder an der Kasse rumnerven weil sie ihre Kreditkarte nicht finden oder kein Kleingeld haben.  Auch bei der Verteidigung der Stellung an der Kasse, oder beim Revierabgrenzen des Förderbandes sind doch alles die gleichen Egos.  Ausnahmen gibts immer, bei jung und bei alt.
Vlt. sollte man sich selbst und den (angeblichen ? ) Zeitdruck den man hat nicht so wichtig nehmen, dann wird alles gleich viel flauschiger


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. April 2016)

Was mich am meisten aufregt, sind Leute die im Gang rumstehen und quatschen. Natürlich haben die immer das Talent den ganzen Gang zu blockieren, da bekomme ich echt die Krise. Oder die Spezialisten die jedes Obst und Gemüse antatschen müssen, um es danach wieder zurück zulegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Sichtweise auf alte Menschen in diesem Fred hier finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so toll. Zumal es genauso viele junge gibt die mit ihren Einkaufswägen die Gänge blockieren und blöd in die Regale glotzen oder an der Kasse rumnerven weil sie ihre Kreditkarte nicht finden oder kein Kleingeld haben.  Auch bei der Verteidigung der Stellung an der Kasse, oder beim Revierabgrenzen des Förderbandes sind doch alles die gleichen Egos.  Ausnahmen gibts immer, bei jung und bei alt.
> Vlt. sollte man sich selbst und den (angeblichen ? ) Zeitdruck den man hat nicht so wichtig nehmen, dann wird alles gleich viel flauschiger


Es mag durchaus der Zeit geschuldet sein wann und wo man für gewöhnlich einkauft und natürlich gibt solches Verhalten in allen Altersgruppen.

Was ich auch nicht prickelnd finde neben dem Obst- und Gemüsequetschen ist wenn Packungen aufgerissen werden und alles verstreut wird oder daraus der Nachwuchs im Laden gefüttert wird


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2016)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Die Sichtweise auf alte Menschen in diesem Fred hier finde ich persönlich jetzt nicht so toll. Zumal es genauso viele junge gibt die mit ihren Einkaufswägen die Gänge blockieren und blöd in die Regale glotzen oder an der Kasse rumnerven weil sie ihre Kreditkarte nicht finden oder kein Kleingeld haben.  Auch bei der Verteidigung der Stellung an der Kasse, oder beim Revierabgrenzen des Förderbandes sind doch alles die gleichen Egos.  Ausnahmen gibts immer, bei jung und bei alt.
> Vlt. sollte man sich selbst und den (angeblichen ? ) Zeitdruck den man hat nicht so wichtig nehmen, dann wird alles gleich viel flauschiger



Ich sehe diese Verhalten aber eher bei den älteren, die jüngeren machen das seltener und "flauschig" ist es an der Kasse immer, da ist man so nah an deen anderen da geht es nur flauschig zu. 



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten aufregt, sind Leute die im Gang rumstehen und quatschen. Natürlich haben die immer das Talent den ganzen Gang zu blockieren, da bekomme ich echt die Krise. Oder die Spezialisten die jedes Obst und Gemüse antatschen müssen, um es danach wieder zurück zulegen.



Das sehe ich auch beim Brot und es bervt wirklich, solche Leute haben keine Respekt vor anderen, haben sie auch ihre Hände gut gewaschen??? Kaufe Gemüse fast ausschliesslich als TK Ware und Obst eigentlich nur in Fruchtsäften.  



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es mag durchaus der Zeit geschuldet sein wann und wo man für gewöhnlich einkauft und natürlich gibt solches Verhalten in allen Altersgruppen.
> 
> Was ich auch nicht prickelnd finde neben dem Obst- und Gemüsequetschen ist wenn Packungen aufgerissen werden und alles verstreut wird oder daraus der Nachwuchs im Laden gefüttert wird



Und das ist Diebstahl! So lange die Ware nicht bezahlt wurde gehört sie dem Supermarkt, nur manche Supermärkte reagieren entweder nicht oder lassen es bei einer Verwarnung.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Ich erinnere mich grad an meinen Opa, der sonst eher gemächlich ist, aber kaum öffnet ne neue Kasse, setzt er zum Sprint an, mit dem er die meisten hier im Forum stehen ließe. 

Generell stören mich die älteren Leute im Laden nicht. Wenn nicht im Großmarkt, gehe ich extra in einem Geschäft einkaufen, in dem hauptsächlich Rentner einkaufen.
Schreiende Kinder sind hingegen schrecklich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

> Schreiende Kinder sind hingegen schrecklich.


Eher welche die nicht im Laden ihren Willen bekommen oder gröhlend rumrennen oder mit oder dem Roller rumrasen. Verbrauchermärkte sind ja auch Abenteuerspielplätze


----------



## Quat (21. April 2016)

Also gamer, schau doch mal, was du angerichtet hast! 
Alle stereotype Vorurteile die man sich nur denken kann, was das Einkaufen betrifft, in einem Thread vereint!
Bist du noch zu retten? Aber es liest sich köstlich! Dafür Danke!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Also gamer, schau doch mal, was du angerichtet hast!
> Alle stereotype Vorurteile die man sich nur denken kann, was das Einkaufen betrifft, in einem Thread vereint!
> Bist du noch zu retten? Aber es liest sich köstlich! Dafür Danke!



Ich habe doch nur eine Frage gestellt  und jetzt wissen wir alle was uns beim Einkaufen stört und vielleicht ändert sich was dadurch.


----------



## Quat (21. April 2016)

Das war rhetorisch, Mensch!


----------



## taks (21. April 2016)

Und z.B. heute einen Tetrapak Mlich gekauft und ein Spassvogel hat den Verschluss schon geöffnet...
Wenn ich so einen mal erwische stopf ich ihm die Milch mal sonst wohin...


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2016)

Quat schrieb:


> Das war rhetorisch, Mensch!



Ich weiss, hätte sonst anders reagiert  



taks schrieb:


> Und z.B. heute einen Tetrapak Mlich gekauft und ein Spassvogel hat den Verschluss schon geöffnet...
> Wenn ich so einen mal erwische stopf ich ihm die Milch mal sonst wohin...



Und dann will es natürlich keiner gewesen sein  die Milch öffnet sich doch von selbst.


----------



## Amon (22. April 2016)

Die Leute, einfach nur die anderen Menschen. Für mich gibt es nix schlimmeres als sich gefühlte Stunden in so einem Laden aufzuhalten für Dinge die man in ein paar Minuten erledigen kann. Einkaufen an sich ist für mich purer Stress, da bekomme ich Blutdruck und könnte Amok laufen. Ich bin ein Typ da muss sowas lästiges schnell gehen, am besten rein in den Laden das was gebraucht wird einpacken und dann ab zur Kasse. Leider verhindern das die anderen. Wenigstens quatscht mich keiner zu, lange Haare und schwarze Klamotten sind sehr zu empfehlen. 😉

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Und z.B. heute einen Tetrapak Mlich gekauft und ein Spassvogel hat den Verschluss schon geöffnet...
> Wenn ich so einen mal erwische stopf ich ihm die Milch mal sonst wohin...



Das kann bei linksdrehenden Milchkulturen schon mal passieren


----------



## Red-Hood (22. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenigstens quatscht mich keiner zu, lange Haare und schwarze Klamotten sind sehr zu empfehlen. 😉


Kurze Haare und Stiefel haben den gleichen Effekt. 

Aber mal abgesehen davon, ich kaufe recht gerne Lebensmittel ein und kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann mich jemand das letzte Mal im Laden ansprach.


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Kopfhörer beugen auch unnötigen Gesprächen vor, ganz egal wie ich mich anziehe. 
Allerdings sind Gespräche im Lidl auch wirklich selten^^ 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. Mai 2016)

[X] Anderes: Wenn man in der Mittagspause um halb eins mal schnell Getränke und Snacks kaufen will, und dann an der Kasse lauter Rentner stehen, die natürlich auch unbedingt um diese Zeit einkaufen müssen, weil sie den ganzen Tag über sonst keine Zeit dafür haben und immer noch nicht wissen, wie das EC-Karten-Terminal funktioniert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Mai 2016)

Am meisten nerven mich beim Einkaufen Umfragen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Aufdringliche Bettler

Gesendet von meinem T-34 mit 2M Band


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Mai 2016)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> [X] Anderes: Wenn man in der Mittagspause um halb eins mal schnell Getränke und Snacks kaufen will, und dann an der Kasse lauter Rentner stehen, die natürlich auch unbedingt um diese Zeit einkaufen müssen, weil sie den ganzen Tag über sonst keine Zeit dafür haben und immer noch nicht wissen, wie das EC-Karten-Terminal funktioniert



Nein, die wollen doch noch was von der Welt mitbekommen. Sonst kaufen die ja ganz allein ein! 

Bei Aldi shceinen hier aber nicht soo viele einzukaufen, wenn die schnellen Kassierer nicht nerven, oder?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Aufdringliche Bettler
> 
> Gesendet von meinem T-34 mit 2M Band


Die findet man überall und es werden immer mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Auf der einen Seite natürlich schlimm wenn jemand betteln muss aber wenn sollte man es still machen


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite natürlich schlimm wenn jemand betteln muss aber wenn sollte man es still machen



Schlimm ist es schon und wenn sie still sind dann gibt ihnen keiner Geld, eigentlich hilft der Staat diesen Leuten, Sozialhilfe gibt es immerhin in manchen Ländern.  Immer noch besser als auf der Strasse betteln zu gehen ist es und vor den Supermärkten sind sie besonders gerne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

Hatte so etwas letztens, der turnte auf einem Einkaufswagen rum und wenn jemand nach Geld aussah wurde dem nachgerannt und nach Geld angequatscht


----------



## mad-onion (6. Mai 2016)

Was auch richtig nervt sind kläffende, angeleinte Hunde vor der Tür, die so laut bellen, daß man sie sogar noch im hintersten Winkel des Ladens hört.
In einem Fall gehörte dieser Hund einer Rentnerin mit Rollator, die es nicht mal hinbekam, den Hund korrekt anzuleinen, so lief er dann vor der Tür, die Leine hinter sich herziehend auf und ab und bellte die Leute an.


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (7. Mai 2016)

Mich nervt einkaufen gennerell.
Am liebsten bestelle ich alles über das Internet, da habe ich keine Stress und muss zudem das Haus nicht verlassen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2016)

Was mich nervt, zumindest im örtlichen REWE-Markt den ich immer besuche: Wenn man durch den Laden geht, stehen immer irgendwelche Sachen in den Gängen rum oder das Personal räumt gerade was ein. Das Band fürs Leergut ist fast immer voll und man muss das Personal herzitieren, das dann zufällig immer am anderen Ende des Marktes rumgammelt.

Am schlimmsten sind jedoch die Kassiererinnen, die einem keine Zeit lassen die bereits erfassten Waren in die Tasche zu räumen und sobald man bezahlt hat schon den nächsten Kunden bedienen, obwohl man sein Zeug noch nicht mal komplett eingeräumt hat. Und das auch dann, wenn gerade mal sehr wenig Betrieb im Laden ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

> Am schlimmsten sind jedoch die Kassiererinnen, die einem keine Zeit  lassen die bereits erfassten Waren in die Tasche zu räumen und sobald  man bezahlt hat schon den nächsten Kunden bedienen, obwohl man sein Zeug  noch nicht mal komplett eingeräumt hat. Und das auch dann, wenn gerade  mal sehr wenig Betrieb im Laden ist.


Du sollst Geschick beweisen und die Teile als Bonus einsacken  Was den Rest angeht, es ist zwar nervig aber so viel Personal ist in den Läden ja auch nicht und wenn man einkauft will man die Ware ja am Platz vorfinden. Bei meinem Läden passiert es eher selten das die Pfandkisten überlaufen und man das Zeugs in den Laden tragen muss.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Mai 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten sind jedoch die Kassiererinnen, die einem keine Zeit lassen die bereits erfassten Waren in die Tasche zu räumen und sobald man bezahlt hat schon den nächsten Kunden bedienen, obwohl man sein Zeug noch nicht mal komplett eingeräumt hat. Und das auch dann, wenn gerade mal sehr wenig Betrieb im Laden ist.



Aldi lässt grüßen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Da kannst du jeden Discounter nehmen es ist wohl eher eine Frage der Zeit wann man dort aufschlägt aber so etwas wie die Drängelei ist wirklich eher bei REWE, Famila und Co zu bemerken. Die erwarten halt das man alles sofort wieder in den Einkaufswagen wirft und nicht an der Kasse eintütet was mich bei anderen Märkten am ehesten nervt weil es einfach aufhält


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Mai 2016)

Also hier geht es beim Rewe oder Edeka relativ entspannt zugange, nur Aldi hetzt wirklich extrem. Das geht sogar schon so weit, dass der Kassierer die Sachen in deine Tasche stopft, während du gerade das Geld raussuchst.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2016)

kA wieso die hetzen. Schneller wirds eh nicht, die Kassierer werden davon auch nicht geiler und ich mag meine Sachen so einsacken wie ich will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Das erinnert einen ja fast an das Ami Land wo die Eintüter an der Kasse stehen, aber so ein Luxus wurde mir noch nie zu Teil


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Heute hatte ich ne extrem merkwürdige Kassierin. Sie wollte mir die BHs des Mädels hinter mir andrehen. Warum auch immer...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Mai 2016)

Bist du auch weiblich?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. Mai 2016)

Ne. Außerdem war das auch nicht meine Körbchengröße.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

Das sind keine BH´s das sind Augenklappen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Mai 2016)

Weil er so große Augen hat, um anderen was wegzugucken? 

@Red-Hood: Das hätte mich jetzt auch schwer gewundert


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Also hier geht es beim Rewe oder Edeka relativ entspannt zugange, nur Aldi hetzt wirklich extrem. Das geht sogar schon so weit, dass der Kassierer die Sachen in deine Tasche stopft, während du gerade das Geld raussuchst.




Bei Aldi gehe ich deswegen nicht mehr einkaufen weil mir ist das zu stressig und 2 Sekunden länger warten können sie auch. Bei Edeka kann ich bestätigen das es meistens in angenehmem Tempo zugeht, hier wartet man auch mal 2 Sekunden und hetzt nicht wie bei Aldi.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (8. Mai 2016)

Leider ist der Aldi der nächste Supermarkt für mich


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (8. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei Aldi gehe ich deswegen nicht mehr einkaufen weil mir ist das zu stressig und 2 Sekunden länger warten können sie auch. Bei Edeka kann ich bestätigen das es meistens in angenehmem Tempo zugeht, hier wartet man auch mal 2 Sekunden und hetzt nicht wie bei Aldi.



Ja allerdings lassen die sich ja das angenehme Tempo auch gut Geld kosten wenn man mal so einen Warenkorb von Aldi und Edeka vergleicht


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (9. Mai 2016)

Nicht wirklich. Nimm mal ausschließlich die Hausmarke "Gut & Günstig", dann bist Du insgesamt beim gleichen Preis, wie bei Aldi oder Lidl.
Nur greift man halt dort dann doch hin und wieder schnell zu teureren Produkten, die logischerweise auch entsprechend plaziert sind


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Nimm mal ausschließlich die Hausmarke "Gut & Günstig", dann bist Du insgesamt beim gleichen Preis, wie bei Aldi oder Lidl.
> Nur greift man halt dort dann doch hin und wieder schnell zu teureren Produkten, die logischerweise auch entsprechend plaziert sind


Mache ich nicht weil ich mittlerweile weiß wovon es ein billigeres Produkt gibt


----------



## Kusanar (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte letztens im Lidl mal wieder den Fall, dass von den im Prospekt beworbenen Sonderangeboten nicht mal mehr die Hälfte lagernd war. Sowas nervt immer ungemein, weil man ja doch meist wegen den 2 oder 3 speziellen Schnäppchen extra hinfährt. Ist auch mit ein Grund, warum ich nicht mehr so oft im Lidl einkaufe.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. Mai 2016)

Ist dass dann nicht oft von den Hausmarken?


----------



## Kusanar (9. Mai 2016)

Unterschiedlich. Aber ja, ziemlich oft sind davon die Haus-/Eigenmarken betroffen.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2016)

Auch große Schnäppchen wie die Medion-PCs sind seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr selten. Da wird das bekannte Schlupfloch genutzt und "so lange der Vorrat reicht" bis zum letzten Cent ausgepresst.
Es werden weit weniger Produkte bestellt als nötig, diese sind nur dafür da, die Kunden in den Laden zu locken. Ein mal da, nimmt der Kunde doch was mit. Das ist zwar kacke, aber gesetzlich lässt sich dagegen nicht vorgehen. Man kann nur die betroffenen Läden meiden^^


----------



## Red-Hood (9. Mai 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Nimm mal ausschließlich die Hausmarke "Gut & Günstig", dann bist Du insgesamt beim gleichen Preis, wie bei Aldi oder Lidl.
> Nur greift man halt dort dann doch hin und wieder schnell zu teureren Produkten, die logischerweise auch entsprechend plaziert sind


Auch wenn Nahrungsmittel manchmal nur umgelabelt werden, ich bin mit Produkten von "Gut&Günstig" schon derart auf die Fresse gefallen, dass ich dann gut und gerne (hoho) darauf verzichte.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. Mai 2016)

Gibt's da eigentlich ne gute Liste?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Mai 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztens im Lidl mal wieder den Fall, dass von den im Prospekt beworbenen Sonderangeboten nicht mal mehr die Hälfte lagernd war. Sowas nervt immer ungemein, weil man ja doch meist wegen den 2 oder 3 speziellen Schnäppchen extra hinfährt. Ist auch mit ein Grund, warum ich nicht mehr so oft im Lidl einkaufe.


Naja das kann vorkommen. Aber extra deswegen fahr ich auch selten zu Lebensmittelgeschäften. 
Rechnet sich oft gar nicht wenn man für ein paar Teile extra irgendwohin fährt.


----------



## Kusanar (10. Mai 2016)

Ja, kann schon mal vorkommen. Aber wenn man am Starttag der Aktion eintrudelt und schon um 9 Uhr Vormittags nix mehr rum is, dann ist das schon etwas verdächtig...

Oder, was halb so schlimm ist: Du bist am Starttag der Aktion gleich in der Früh so 1 bis 2 Stunden nach Öffnung im Laden und die haben die Aktionsware noch gar nicht ausgepackt


----------



## HugoDasDschungeltier (10. Mai 2016)

Am nervigsten finde ich immer noch Rentner die sich an der Kasse vordrängeln müssen, weil sie ja überhaupt keine Zeit haben um ein paar Minuten zu warten!


----------



## Leob12 (10. Mai 2016)

HugoDasDschungeltier schrieb:


> Am nervigsten finde ich immer noch Rentner die sich an der Kasse vordrängeln müssen, weil sie ja überhaupt keine Zeit haben um ein paar Minuten zu warten!


Ich zitiere mal Josef Hader sinngemäß xD "Bitte gehen Sie vor, dafür hab ich Verständnis, Sie haben ja nicht mehr so lang zu leben"


----------



## Kusanar (10. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> "Bitte gehen Sie vor, dafür hab ich Verständnis, Sie haben ja nicht mehr so lang zu leben"



Top!


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal Josef Hader sinngemäß xD "Bitte gehen Sie vor, dafür hab ich Verständnis, Sie haben ja nicht mehr so lang zu leben"



 Dieser Spruch passt dazu wirklich sehr gut


----------

